# Women's trial



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone have the results for the Q? Any news on any of the stakes would be great.

Thanks, 

Paula


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Geez...You would think someone would have posted the results of the Q....I have 3 friends in that one so I would love to hear, too.
Diane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Anyone have the results for the Q? Any news on any of the stakes would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paula


Paula...any news regarding Mark and "Blue" in the AM..#29? and #28 in the Q... ? 

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Paula...any news regarding Mark and "Blue" in the AM..#29? and #28 in the Q... ?
> 
> Judy


Sorry, I don't have any news about the AM. Wish I did. One of our training partners, Norm MacIntyre is also running in the Q and Am. 


Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Sorry, I don't have any news about the AM. Wish I did. One of our training partners, Norm MacIntyre is also running in the Q and Am.
> 
> 
> Paula


ok..thanks...


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I know John Baitinger won the Q, Ed Forry got 2nd with the Whartons dog Burgee. Alex Abraham got the RJ with Pilot. Sorry, do not know any other placements.

The Amatuer callbacks are as follows, 2,6,7,10,11,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,24,25,28,29,36,37,39,42,43,44,45,46,47,54,56,59,60,61,63.

Do not know callbacks in the Open.

Judy,

Mark and Blue dog # 29 are back.

Paula,
Norm and Abby, dog # 56 are back.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Great news. Congratulations to Bait!! Also glad to hear that Mark and Blue are back along with Norm. I am assuming that they got called back to the second series (or is it the third?)

Congratulaltions to all who have won or placed. Thanks to Thunderdan for the info.

Paula


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Bait! Still just going for the lobster?


John


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah Oh Yeah Oh Yeah for Bait and Willie...We are so proud and excited for you!!!!! What a team! and go Mark and Blue! Nice to hear! anyone know of the full results yet?
Way to go Willie!
Houston


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the great news!  

Congratulations to John and Kathy! and Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** , "Willie"


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Call Backs To The 4th
5
18
19
24
37
43
45
51
52


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

John B. way to go on your QUAL Win!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Way to go Bait! Still just going for the lobster?
> 
> 
> John


I warned him that it is not a real Maine Lobsta but he's still going for the 3 pounder...we'll treat him and Kathy to the Real thing at the National next Sept, if you're coming, you get the family discount, my treat...got a little Jake look alike going on here and not too shabby in the field either!
What a wonderful way to spend a week-end!
Diane


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

CONGRATS BAIT!!! Man....you've come a long way from missing planting a blind!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Brother Bait!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Bleary-eyed early morning here in Maryland. Hard rain Friday and most of Saturday. Clear and cool for today. 

Bait won the Q (Congrats!), Ed Forry took 2nd with Larry Wharton's dog, Lynn Yelton took third, Lisa Kane and Ace took 4th, can't remember RJ, four JAM's including us. Judges did a nice job setting up a challenging test.

Weather conditions and terrible visibility required AM to start with a double blind. Well concieved blinds that provided judges with clear answers. Not sure yet if the blinds were two series (land and water blinds) or one. Land marks this morning and a full day for sure.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooo Bait!! Buy that dog a blue bandana!!

M


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Bait !!!!

It's not the lobster it was the crab at *****'s last week


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats on the Q JAM, Mark! Good luck in the AM today!

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck in the AM today, Mark....and "Blue"!! ..perhaps a "Blue" to match his name!

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec", Too!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Sounds like the amat will need some luck to finish today. With 30 odd callbacks from a first series set of double blind they are starting off with a big quad this morning.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open
1st- Newt Cropper Striker
2nd- David Mosher Miss T
3rd-Rick Roberts Ace
4th- Mindy Bohn candy
Jams Ed Forry with Jag and Zap
Craig Stonsifer Peaches

Derby

1st Patti Roberts 
2nd Lenny Rentel
Not sure of the rest

Amateur is still going 12 dogs back for the last series....

Katie G.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Oooops wrong dog.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Bait......looks like I'll have to share my box of Corky's ribs and a big juicy bone for that swamp collie of yours!!!!

Pat


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

The dog that took second in the open is Miss Teal ( Devil X Miss T ) " Misty" owned by Dick Ronalter , handled by Dave Mosher. This placement means that "Misty" will be able to run the National. Way to go Misty.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Dick Ronalter and Misty. She is a fabulous little dog. Wow. the National Open - great news. She needs two more points for her FC!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt

1st Newt Cropper and Striker
2nd Charlie Hayden and Bunny
3rd-Not Sure
4th Not Sure


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I heard that Mark I and Blue got a RJam. Good going Mark!!! Wish I knew more.

Congratulations Mark!!

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> I heard that Mark I and Blue got a RJam. Good going Mark!!! Wish I knew more.
> 
> Congratulations Mark!!
> 
> Paula


.........


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> I heard that Mark I and Blue got a RJam. Good going Mark!!! Wish I knew more.
> 
> Congratulations Mark!!
> 
> Paula


RJ in the Amateur?!? Rockin' Good News!! CONGRATULATIONS Mark & Blue!!

M


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Derby third was Patty Jordan with Cedar Swamps One Percenter—"Sonny".
john


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Bait


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to go Baitman, congrats, nice way to end the trial season!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Diane Brunelle said:


> we'll treat him and Kathy to the Real thing at the National next Sept, if you're coming, you get the family discount, my treat.


Diane........You've SEEN me EAT! You HAVE to know you'd go broke trying to feed ME! 
..........But, we'll be there!
But, seriously, thanks to all of you for the congrats. It was a great weekend for us. .................all except the weather. MAN! That was some serious rain! But, it WAS a pretty good way to end the season. I'd also like to give congrats to all that finished. It was a weekend that made it tough to hang in there. (If I was Katy, I would've stayed home and come out only when it was my turn to run, but she stayed out there and stayed wet with the rest of us.) 
And, Pat F., be careful. I'll take you up on those ribs!
Thanks again. Especially to a training group that, despite my hardheadedness, have been managing to teach me SOMETHING. Ain't even got the words to express my gratitude. 
And to my most understanding wife, who I don't EVEN deserve. And who not only tolerates me and this lifestyle, but supports me beyond belief.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

John! I'm just so happy for you!!! I had a great time even with all the rain and having to go to work!!! It was the folks like you and your wife that made it a great weekend!! Katie


----------

